# America's Got Talent 2019- Kodi Lee



## Elvia1023 (Jun 1, 2019)

I am sure many have seen this as it's all over social media. I figured I would post it though. Really worth a watch if you haven't seen it. 


Golden Buzzer: Kodi Lee Wows You With A Historical Music Moment! - America's Got Talent 2019 - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2019)

Very uplifting and talented.


----------



## striffe (Jun 1, 2019)

Good thing I am not on clomid. Very moving so thanks for posting.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 2, 2019)

Kids amazing, completely didnt expect that when he started singing


----------



## SURGE (Jun 3, 2019)

That was amazing. Big surprise when he started singing.


----------



## odin (Jun 17, 2019)

I saw this on tv. It was incredible. It's great to see it again.


----------



## w8tlifterty (Jun 26, 2019)

I never watch the show but saw this live by chance... 

tugs at the heart


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 30, 2019)

w8tlifterty said:


> I never watch the show but saw this live by chance...
> 
> tugs at the heart



Same here. Never watch the show but caught this. Truly inspirational.


----------



## Viking (Jul 8, 2019)

Incredible and motivating. Curious how he does in later rounds. I never watch the show.


----------



## Victory (Jul 9, 2019)

I look forward to seeing this guy perform again. He has some other videos on YouTube that are really good.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 6, 2019)

Does anyone know when this guy will be on again?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 19, 2019)

Kodi Lee: Blind Autistic Singer SHOCKS The World Again In The Live Show! | America's Got Talent 2019 - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 22, 2019)

This version has an opening video about him as a child...


Americas Got Talent Quarter Finals Kodi Lee - YouTube







Regarding AGT I really like Chris Klafford.


----------

